# Dualit Espressivo: Microfoam Woes



## Mr Flibble (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought a Dualit Espressivo last month and am more than happy with the espresso it produces.

I'm less happy with the steam wand however.

First off: it's really short! I bought a smaller jug than the one I had, but it's still not ideal.

Does anyone know if the wand is replaceable / upgradeable?

I'm happy to open it up if I know what I'm looking for; I'm used to doing basic repairs on appliances and have a set of calipers incase anthing needs measuring.

I've been practicing making microfoam with it for a few weeks, with limited success. Following advice from a post I found I ditched the silicone attachment, which seemed to be useful only for creating large quantities of macrofoam.

I can get microfoam going, but when the milk (soy) gets to about 40 degrees and I plunge the wand; there doesn't seem to be enough pressure to get a vortex / whirlpool going and fold it into the rest of the milk. The end result is a layer of foam on top of warm milk.

It also takes a bloody long time! The temperature light goes on and off a few times whilst you're steaming.

Is it possible that it's just not good enough to create microfoam with?

I'm aware that bad crafts people always blame their tools, so I'm willing to persist with it if I know it's theoretically possible and just a problem with my technique


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you tried with normal milk? (for testing rather than drinking if you are unable to drink milk)

Soy is thicker and reacts differently than normal milk


----------



## Mr Flibble (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion; I've heard that soy can be more of a pain to microfoam than dairy, so I can see how it'd be helpful. Unfortunately it's not an option for me.

I've tried physically getting a vortex going with water a few times, but again no luck.

I've tried using the same brands of soy I've watched people create microfoam with in coffee shops, so I'm guessing it's either my technique (I've not got the right angle, depth, position in the jug right yet), the pressure of steam coming out or the wand/tip itself.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

My first espresso machine (a magimix) had very weak steaming power. I had to physically swirl the milk myself. It's not ideal but it did work. The instructions actually suggested swirling. I did however manage to create a vortex without swirling but by using a very small amount of milk. Probably about 100ml or so. If it takes a long time to reach the right temp (more than a few minutes) in the words of Scotty "I CANNAE DOO IT CAP'N, I DOON' HA' THA POWAH!"


----------



## Mr Flibble (Apr 12, 2011)

This ^^ gave the best results so far.

Steaming 100ml in a round bottomed glass *almost* gets a vortex going and cuts the time it takes to a much more acceptable level.

I'll persevere - if it's going to be possible with any method then I think this is it.


----------



## Coffeelogicuk (Apr 30, 2011)

Out of interest how are things going with the froth?? I could ask around our suppliers and see if they can recommend a Soy Milk that would do the trick.


----------

